# Halloween costume



## mizuki~ (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you guys plan to be for Halloween this year? I'm stuck. I have no idea what I want to be this year! Any costume ideas? Something I can make..I hate buying those cheapie costumes because it sucks to bump into a billion other people with the same costume on.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 16, 2008)

I was thinking Amy Winehouse. Not sure though


----------



## bubs (Sep 16, 2008)

I loooooove halloween, most definitely my favorite holiday. This year the boy and I are reprising our roles from a few halloween's back as the big bad wolf and little dead riding hood, I'm super excited because I get to do some zombified makeup and claw marks!!! Fun with fake blood!

As for deciding what to be, there are sooooo many options!!! Do you want to be something funny, scary, sweet? Check out some place like Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Supplies : Buy Costumes, that way maybe you can get an idea for a costume and then make it yourself with your own twist on it!

Another fun one is to pick a movie character and go to your local thrift store or whatever and get clothes that kinda resemble the character!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm gonna be Ken and my BFF is gonna be Barbie :3


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Ha thats similar to mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am going to be Teresa and my best friend will be barbie. Im brunette and she is very blonde so it works


----------



## Korms (Sep 17, 2008)

I really want to dress up as a freaky looking rabbit but I'm having a hard time finding a white rabbit costume.  I don't want one with a "head", it needs to be a suit with an open face.  It definitely cannot be hired either because I'm going to modify it.  It's really hard to get decent costumes in the UK


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I'm going to make some kind of fairy costume...with lots and lots of gauzy fabric...I just can't decide between sweet or devilish, so I don't know what color of fabric to buy.


----------



## TonyaB (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm going to be Marie Antoinette, the dress is so pretty! Also the wig should be fun


----------



## revinn (Sep 17, 2008)

Five of my guy friends, four of my girl friends, and I are all going as different characters/villains from Batman, ahah. We're gonna skank/glam em' up a little though


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm really excited about being one of those viking opera women. I just want one of those obnoxious horned hats with the braids, like this one:


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 17, 2008)

i want to do something greek looking. Like a greek goddess. i think im going to make my own costume.

If i cant find a good pattern for that i might so a trashy zombie or something...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm doing a burlesque girl!!!! GO DITA GO DITA


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm going as Minnie mouse, like always. 
A bunch of boys at my school are going as Michael Phelps or olympic swimmers


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Sep 21, 2008)

I was thinking I would go as a Harajuku girl. Amazing clothes. Crazy makeup. Fierce hair. What more could I want for Halloween...well other than ask that i was all year long!?!?!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 21, 2008)

My b-day is nov 3rd so my mom is throwing me a birthday party on halloween, i'm finally turning 21 !! yay lol. So im really really excited i wanted to be tinkerbell & have my man be peter pan but he doesnt want to, so i think cleopatra & mark anthony, but hes still not sure...he wants to do something like roman or greek...but IDK, either way cleopatra or sometype of greek goddess would involve some pretty fierce makeup !!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

I am going to be a Medieval Rapunzel.  It was what I was going to be last year, but due to a family emergency I was not able to wear it.

I love Halloween!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol uhh my daughter is in love with pirates lol, so my husband is dressing up as johnny depp and shes like the little princess in distress.  Ahh too bad i cant be there to see it, ill be 10,000 miles away from home for the next 2 months


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm gonna be Ken and my BFF is gonna be Barbie :3_

 
Fantastic!!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Halloween I always try and do something every year- but nobody celebrates it in Australia... but to celebrate I am going to work with Firey make up (hoping I don't have to cover reception or I'll be in big trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... and then in the evening I am going to getting a dressed up as something (not sure yet).. and celebrate with my fiance like a little loser because I can't throw a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funny because when I dress up - people look at me like I'm crazy or something. When I was about 14 I used to dress my 5 yo sister up and send her trick or treating - she'd come back with oranges, toothpaste, dental floss, one or two lollies.. that made me so upset - so I always keep lollies just incase - but nobody ever tricks or treats here.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm going to be a Kandy Korn witch


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I really want to dress up as a freaky looking rabbit but I'm having a hard time finding a white rabbit costume.  I don't want one with a "head", it needs to be a suit with an open face.  It definitely cannot be hired either because I'm going to modify it.  It's really hard to get decent costumes in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
you could get the pattern and make one...they aren't very hard, my bf is very heavy handed and not patient at all and his came out decent
and you could be any color, pattern, or texture of rabbit you wanted!!!

i'm kind of stuck being a zombified lil' dead girl on halloween...i work at a haunted house so i don't get to pick...maybe i'll just get extra gorey and crusty and have massive hair for the special night
the haunt owners through a costume after party when the seasons over since we don't get to party and the theme is 80's prom
i'm the like the youngest and the only one there that wasn't alive in the 80s so i'm at a loss for a costume as well


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Sep 24, 2008)

i'm in highschool, so i usually am two different things.
one for the school day, and one for the evening.
during the school day i'm going to be beavis and butthead with my friend, and the evening, like always, i'm going to be a zombie.

two years i made the mistake of being a zombie at school...not a good idea.
i go to a ghetto ass school so everyones like "OH SHIT WTF HAPPENED TO THAT BITCH" etc. etc.
-______________________-
whatevs tho.


----------



## Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm gonna be a zombie/nurse. I have all my special fx makeup and blood ready


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know what to be, but this year I have to actually dress up because I'm going to a costume party!

I want to do something where i can utilize some of those funky lashes they're selling this time of year, and do some crazy makeup...

any ideas?


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_I'm really excited about being one of those viking opera women. I just want one of those obnoxious horned hats with the braids, like this one:_

 

And then you have to find a matching cone bra.


----------



## bby112 (Sep 24, 2008)

we should all make our costumes together! lol pegs wants to be queen of hearts again even tho she didnt do that so much last year but imma try to make a pirate costume or something out of a story book like the freakin disney princesses with a twist! LOL sounds fun fun funn!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 24, 2008)

I was joking around with my husband, he said I could be a drug dealer.. 
probably he's right.. I'll just play around with ripped off shirts and pants and make up, lol.. but we'll see..

here's my source of inspiration:
Moon Costumes - Halloween Costumes, Cosplay & More
they've got cute costumes there..


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to be poison Ivy, I've already invested wayyyy too much money into it. I have thus far, hooker boots, a waist length red wig, green swarovski crystals, 24 feet of silk ivy, and green opera gloves. Needless to say, alot of humid, femme noir, kelly green pigment, and green glitter is going to be used. A LOT


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_I'm going to be poison Ivy, I've already invested wayyyy too much money into it. I have thus far, hooker boots, a waist length red wig, green swarovski crystals, 24 feet of silk ivy, and green opera gloves. Needless to say, alot of humid, femme noir, kelly green pigment, and green glitter is going to be used. A LOT_

 
This sounds TRES fabulous!!! I'd love to see the pics.


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_And then you have to find a matching cone bra._

 
What makes you think I dont already have one?






MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I don't know what to be, but this year I have to actually dress up because I'm going to a costume party!

I want to do something where i can utilize some of those funky lashes they're selling this time of year, and do some crazy makeup...

any ideas?_

 
Ah same! I just want to do crazy makeup/hair and MUFE lashes are so cool, but are def. halloween/drag only...I was thinking either a 'drag queen' or 80s rock star, I love the 'girl dressed up like a man, dressed up like a girl idea, though' lol I think it'd be so funny!!! Even though this is cliche, I _reaaaallly _want to dress up as a vampire, I've never done it, and I like how vampires are scary/sexy at the same time.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to be the Corpse Bride (from the Tim Burton movie.) I'm so excited!


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 25, 2008)

in uk we dont really do halloween but where i live people do wear fancy dress in clubs (always 'mean girls' style but it is halloween haha) im going to be little red riding hood or i like the idea of sexy cat with wicked face make up!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 26, 2008)

^ i was lil red riding hood last year! still have the costume actually!
It's so sad halloween isn't really celebrated over here though, i LOVE dressing up and just going completely crazy with hair/make-up etc...only time of year it's really allowed y'know? 
argh my friend's so lucky she gets to spend halloween in New York


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 27, 2008)

Halloween isn't celebrated here AT ALL either, but it will be our last day of class (make up!) so we're all going to go hard out gored up.

Or I might just go as Silk Spectre I (from the Watchmen comics), who I need to make a costume for anyway


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

I think Iam going to do Marliyn Monroe, should be fun.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont normally celebrate Halloween (being in Australia) but one of the girls from work is from the US and is throwing a Halloween costume party...

I'm trying to decide between a witch or goth or something like that.... figured that would be easy as I have pale skin and long black hair...  also want to do something where I can play around with some fake lashes (havent used them before) 

I'm actually looking forward to it!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im still deciding to go as supergirl or wonderwoman if i go as wonderwoman I can get my bf to dress up as superman


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Halloween isn't celebrated here AT ALL either, but it will be our last day of class (make up!) so we're all going to go hard out gored up.

Or I might just go as Silk Spectre I (from the Watchmen comics), who I need to make a costume for anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

AMAZING! I love Watchmen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thinking of going a tortured Hannah Montana (a.k.a. Miley Cyrus) (although I call her Miley Virus). I've been practicing my gross-out makeup.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont know. I need a costume for Thursday, and can't spend money.

Im thinking about Duckie in Pretty in Pink (my favorite movie evah)






I have a similar hat and a gray suit jacket that would work well


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_I'm going to be the Corpse Bride (from the Tim Burton movie.) I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That's awesome! DH and I keep teetering on whether or not we're gonna be Jack and Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. I like to do family themed costumes though. Last year me and my DD were Indians and DH and my DS were cowboys.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 28, 2008)

I am going to be Alice from Alice in Wonderland and my boyfriend is going to be the mad hatter.  I am brunette so I am excited to have a blonde wig for a night.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to be a nurse.  It's kinda boring but I'm too broke to buy a costume and I ...umm... already had a slutty nurse one *ahem ahem*


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 1, 2008)

I really wanted to go as a sexy nurse for the LONGEST time but I imagine at the club or party there will be a lot of nurses, and I want to stand out. So maybe i'll go as something glamorous, like old hollywood glamour/pinup girl? hmmmmm


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

idk yet. maybe some sort of skanky animal?lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 2, 2008)

No idea. A cyborg would be fun though. I did sexy dictator last year, hehe.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Oct 6, 2008)

Im going as a Fafinette! (Ermine) 

Getting Pink Stripped Stockings..Black Dress.. Platinum Wig .. Got some crazy Lashes & I'm gonna have some fun with the makeup. 

Its my SOs idea! lol Hes like "Go as one of the Stila girls! Like the doll you have!" ..  I was like Fafi you mean haha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

How awesome would it be to dress up as *EAZY-E *from NWA

gotta get the flannel shirt, the raiders cap, the gerri curls wig, sunglasses. GANGSTA!

I bet half of you don't even know who he is. :/


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_How awesome would it be to dress up as *EAZY-E *from NWA

gotta get the flannel shirt, the raiders cap, the gerri curls wig, sunglasses. GANGSTA!

I bet half of you don't even know who he is. :/_

 
lol def cool! My brother and one of my friends want to go as Eazy-E


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I am going as a possessed cheerleader! Lol and my dog has a superman costume to wear as a joke =)


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Oct 7, 2008)

Im going to follow one of the MAC halloween face charts to inspire me.  I like the midnight bloom look but I'm still not sure how to dress to go along with it. M/b lots of tulle?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 7, 2008)

I was going to be a fairy, but I have decided on something far more cool!  I'm going as Germaine, of Foamy the Squirrel fame.  If you don't know who Foamy is check out illwillpress.com.  Seriously funny stuff!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I was going to be a fairy, but I have decided on something far more cool!  I'm going as Germaine, of Foamy the Squirrel fame.  If you don't know who Foamy is check out illwillpress.com.  Seriously funny stuff!_

 
Thats an awesome idea. I love that site! His rant about anorexic girls from a few years back was the best!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_i'm in highschool, so i usually am two different things.
one for the school day, and one for the evening.
during the school day i'm going to be beavis and butthead with my friend, and the evening, like always, i'm going to be a zombie.

two years i made the mistake of being a zombie at school...not a good idea.
i go to a ghetto ass school so everyones like "OH SHIT WTF HAPPENED TO THAT BITCH" etc. etc.
-______________________-
whatevs tho._

 
thats hillarious.

for halloween this year im just gonna reuse my ragdoll dress with extreme MU


----------



## luvsong (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going as Raggedy Andy and I remembered this look I saw in a book once where there was some kind of see through material glued over the persons eyes so they just looked like fabric open doll eyes. Anyone know what I might use for that?


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

I decided to do a spin on the Evil Queen from Snow White (if I can get it to work that is).  I'm going to do the makeup like hers would be normally, but paint cracks in my face as well.  Kinda like her mirror cracked and so did her face, lol.  I'm still figuring out how to draw these cracks and make them look semi real ......


----------



## rebekah (Oct 11, 2008)

last year i was Barbie this year i'm going to be a deer (think makeup like from Cats but a deer)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm planning to dress up as Nikki Sixx from Motley Crue. yes i'm a girl, i love Motley Crue so thought it'd be funny to dress as Nikki hehe


----------



## shea_47 (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm going to be Kat Von D. the only trouble i'm having is with the hair...my hair is cut in a posh-bob, so i think i might have to get a wig :/
i hate wigs.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoa, this is creepy! 

Sightless (Makeup & Tattoos)

I showed my bf and he's like, cool order that for me! I was like.. no, i can't look at you all night with gouged out eyeballs, lol.. i know its halloween but that's just too nasty, haha


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I dont know. I need a costume for Thursday, and can't spend money.

Im thinking about Duckie in Pretty in Pink (my favorite movie evah)







I have a similar hat and a gray suit jacket that would work well_

 





 He was my dream boy in High School! I searched for a guy like that, *swoon*.

I wish we could dress up for work, but noooooooo. I just get to help everyone else get ready...lol.  

I always have ideas but never follow through or we never go anywhere.  I have been wanting to be Patsy from Ab Fab for awhile! Complete with white baby powder around my nose, ha ha!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm not sure what I'll do this year. I'm invited to an optional costume party (as in you can wear costumes if you like). I may go as Marilyn Monroe, I need a blond wig for that though...


----------



## sarahnats (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are some really great video lessons on how to make ugly scares, plastic prosthetics, and webs! 

Profile for Aaron Beck


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm planning to be marilyn monroe!  i did a trial run a couple of days ago in my theatre class.. i think it'll turn out a lot better without using stage makeup and getting a fuller, blonder wig!  

my husband is going to be either JFK or jim halpert as dwight shrute.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Oct 17, 2008)

I shall be a cowardly (drunken) lion. woo!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a halloween party to go to where you have to go dressed as a celeb...so Amy Winehouse it is =]


----------



## jdechant (Oct 19, 2008)

Well this year I am going as a sexy pirate..lol..but last year I had to try to put together a costume last minute and I ended up with a Deal or No Deal Briefcase model..lol...easy to do...cute dress (I wore a black one but if you got a glittery one that would work awesome too) did my hair up and went and found a cheap metal case that was full of kids crafts I think..lol..hollowed it out, went to the dollar store and bought some black spongey felt stuff, cut and double sided taped the numbers and there you have it! Easy...you could even go as far as putting a number on the inside of the briefcase telling people what they won. LOL..


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm totally going as rizzo from grease.


----------



## shopshopaholic (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I am going to be Little Red Riding Hood this halloween!
Does anyone have any makeup ideas for this costume?
Any ideas or face charts etc. would be very much appreciated!!
I know some other girlies in the forum said they were going to be this too,
so if anyone has any ideas, i would love to hear!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## pangie (Oct 20, 2008)

after taking the kids trick or treating...i would love to go out but i might have to work the next day.  so, going to any sort of party might be out of the question.  but then again, if we end up going out last minute...i might just throw something on.  that deal or no deal costume is a good one for a last minute costume


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I was thinking Amy Winehouse. Not sure though_

 
They have a cute AW costume(with the wig) on Rickys NYC .com


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_I'm really excited about being one of those viking opera women. I just want one of those obnoxious horned hats with the braids, like this one:_

 







  OMG, this totally made me snort and laugh out loud, thus blowing my cover at work that I really am working! I don't care though, it was worth it! 






P.S. please post some picks if you do end up wearing this helmet!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_I'm going to be poison Ivy, I've already invested wayyyy too much money into it. I have thus far, hooker boots, a waist length red wig, green swarovski crystals, 24 feet of silk ivy, and green opera gloves. Needless to say, alot of humid, femme noir, kelly green pigment, and green glitter is going to be used. A LOT_

 
LOVE IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In this instance, more IS more!!!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Im going with something simple this year.  My two girlfriends and I are going to be cats.  Instead of going as a plain black cat, I plan on jazzing it up with some color(maybe gold or silver) and adding some netting to a hair clip like the picture below.  






American Apperal has some nice body suits and leggings


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_idk yet. maybe some sort of skanky animal?lol_


----------



## Temptasia (Oct 21, 2008)

I will be Bjork @ the Oscars!
It will attempt to make the outfit from scratch.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh crap.. running out of time.. need costume ideas.

I'm too damn indecisive. It's like.. I want to use some sort of MAC face chart and incorporate it into my costume, but I don't know which one to pick. Then I start thinking of other options.. arg.

I know someone a few pages ago said it, but I might dress up as a fafinette or something as a last resort. I'll just get some striped tights, a crazy colored bob wig, and wear a little dress and some wedge heels and do some appropriate makeup of course. Don't worry, we won't be at the same party whoever said they are going as one also..haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who knows.. I may go to the Salvation Army store and see if they have any funky items that may inspire another costume idea..  only 10 days to go! I need to hurry


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 29, 2008)

I changed my mind about my costume. I'm going to be Coco Chanel. I was planning on just doing a vintage look, I tried it out and it looked like her. So why not.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 29, 2008)

My co-worker and I are dressing up at Juno and Paulie Bleeker!! haha I'm excited... this is gunn be us....

Juno photos at Hollywood.com


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I'm planning to dress up as Nikki Sixx from Motley Crue. yes i'm a girl, i love Motley Crue so thought it'd be funny to dress as Nikki hehe




_

 
I'm being Nikki too!


----------

